# RP Battledome: Ran vs Sariru



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

Ran walked into the room of time and space, and looked around. As far as her eyes could see, there was nothing. She didn't like that very much. She stood and waited for her opponent to enter.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 11, 2009)

​
Sariru walked down the hallway to the chamber her footfalls echoing.  It wasn't the most ninja-like approach but the akatsuki member was sure she was alone.  That is until she reached the door.  Sariru stared baffled as her golden eyes detected nothing on the other side of the door.  It was the first time she who's bloodline all but granted her X-ray vision could not see through a door.

It was a few minutes before Sariru tentatively reached for the handle and pushed the door open.  Stepping through she found herself in an area full of nothing.  Nothing save a little pinprick of life off in the distance.  

So that must be her target.  Her target.  Whatever that meant.  Pain hadn't been quite clear in this assignment.  His orders had been confusing, at best.  The only useful information was her destination and that there would probably be a fight involved. 

A fight.  That was exactly what Sariru wasn't in the mood for and this nice lacking terrain made it blatantly obvious that a stealthy approach obviously wasn't happening. Either way, orders were orders so Sariru walked towards the figure in the distance


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2009)

Ran saw a figure walking towards her.
"Hey you!" She called out. "Are you the person I am meant to fight?"

The figure either didn't hear of was ignoring Ran.

"Hey I am talking to you!" Ran was getting angry and green sparks started to fly.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 14, 2009)

Sariru stopped a few feet from the girl.  It was painfully obvious with the lacking landscape that whatever Sariru's objective was it had to do with this girl.  Hopefully it was just an escort mission or relaying some information.  Hopefully, it didn't involve fighting.

_"Hey you!" She called out. "Are you the person I am meant to fight?"_

Well shit.  Sariru's body tensed up.  Sariru let out a little mental groan, of coarse they had to fight.  Why would life ever think of being nice for a change.

_"Hey I am talking to you!" Ran was getting angry and green sparks started to fly._

Sariru deliberately took her time removing her akatsuki hat.  The little shit need some patience, manners, and some respect for her elders.  Casting the hat aside Sariru ignored the girl for a second let her odd looking eyes (they're golden yellow, with square black pupils that slowly rotate) wander around the landscape before snapping back to the girl in front of her.

"My name is Sariru Tanaka.  No hard feelings, but you're going to have to come with me.  I'd prefer we weren't violent about this but you seem to have your mind set on it."

Sariru took a deep breath.  "Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu."  The ninja exhaled a large fireball that streaked towards Ran.  As it left her lips Sariru leaped backwards and watched Ran's reaction (through the fire, yeah sudo x-ray vision).


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2009)

Ran looked at the girl, she was about the same age as herself. Ran could sense she was powerful. It was then the girl talked and introduced herself.

"I am not set on being violent I just have a shirt temper when I am confused. I am Okajima Ran."

As soon as Ran finished her sentence the girl let out a breath of fire, it was similar to Sora's dragonbreath technique but this fire was different to dying will flame, which made it easier and hard to compete against.

Ran saw the fire coming and darted out the way, like a flicker. Without using her box weapon, Ran could dart around small areas at extreme speeds but it wore down her leg muscles so she daren't use it so often.

"Woah that was close!" Ran said from the side of the fire. The fire was fast and ran had not been expecting it, it showed from the burn mark she had on her left arm.

"So I guess we have no choice." She raised her hand and a green thunder flame came out of her ring, and she pushed it into her DLX box, the one with a star on the side. In a flash her feet were covered in her favorite weapon and mode of transport Polaris.

Ran charged the Polaris and started to float. "Ok lets do this!" She said to Sariru.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 14, 2009)

Sariru let out a little gasp.  That chick was fast.  That could be... problematic. More over Sariru didn't have the faintest idea how Ran fought.  Any green fire and sparks just seemed for show.  

_"So I guess we have no choice."_
"You always have the choice to surrender."

In a flash the girl was wearing some metal boots.  Summoning maybe?  Then the girl started to float.

Sariru just stared at her awkwardly something to the effect of "the fuck?" plastered on the akatsuki member's face

((could you post some pictures of this thing?  is it like a fourwheeler?))


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2009)

((Its not a block they are boots. Like this X))

"The Choice to surrender is not a true choice!" Ran shouted and started to fly upwards before aiming and releasing ethershot. 

The tethered metal tip aiming straight towards Sariru.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 22, 2009)

Sariru's Ninjatō (just a type of shortsword) slid out of the akatsuki robe and into the ninja's left hand.  While sidestepping the metal ethershot Sariru swung her sword around in an exaggerated flourish to hit the tip with the flat of her blade and to deflect it away.  

It seemed to be a rather unnecessary gesture but was insurance in case that weird weapon decided to show some homing capabilities and was a bit misdirection from the shurikens that had slide their way into Sariru's hand.  Those were quickly sent spinning through the air a moment after Sariru's shortsword clashed with the ethershot.

_"The Choice to surrender is not a true choice!"_
"I hope you're not one of those types that tries to fight to the death.  You're really a pain in the ass to capture alive when you insist on that sillyness."


----------



## Serp (Dec 2, 2009)

"Living is silliness? So I suspect your smart because you willingly choose to die!"

Ran jumped up into the sky and did a few backflips, before quickly coming down with an axe kick to hit Sariru on the top of her head.

"Your out of luck, I don't kill unless I have to." Ran shouted as the dropped the kick.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 2, 2009)

_"Living is silliness? So I suspect your smart because you willingly choose to die!"_

Sariru gave Ran a confused look. Sariru just kind of zoned out and mumbled to herself. "Eh... what...? Consistency problem much? You said you never surrender.  Which means you fight to the death. It's a pain to capture people who fight to the death."  Sariru didn't really pay much attention to the fact that her opponent was doing insane accrobatics and her shurikens had just flown way off target.  "Although I don't recall ever saying I'd never surren--"

_"Your out of luck, I don't kill unless I have to."_

Sariru's head snapped up to see her opponent feet from her.  Sariru acted quickly but she seemed not to be able to clearly focus on Ran.  Sariru's hands flew together as she tried to dodge backwards "Suiton: OH FUC-"

***Acheviment unlocked.  Landed axe kick on Sariru's shoulder.  Feel free to rp that hit out since I haven't the faintest idea how hard Ran hits***

((Confuse it with logic. ))


----------



## Serp (Dec 2, 2009)

The axekick landed on Sariru's shoulder, as the leg remained in place, Ran surged thunder flames out of Polaris and into Sariru shocking her.

Ran backflipped and landed in front of Sariru, although she had not been able to dodge it fully, Ran could see that this woman was fast. Faster than a normal person. So she took stance.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 2, 2009)

Sariru jumped backwards, nursing her shoulder.  She landed awkwardly, her mind preoccupied.  _"Well fuck.  She uses lightning too."_ Sariru twitched slightly.

"Maybe I should get a little more serious."  She brought her hands together with a wince.  "Suiton: Bakushouha." A large wave of water shot out of her mouth and across the ground towards Ran blocking her line of sight (this except smaller).

After Ran dodges, tanks, blows away, or gets mauled by the wave, she notices three Sarirus standing a few feet apart from each other in a triangular formation. Also, the water from the wave is coating most of the ground about a few inches thick of water, from it steam of some type seems to be rising around the trio.

The Sariru in the front says "Come quickly. You'll only have one more chance at me."


----------



## Serp (Dec 2, 2009)

The wave of water had blocked Ran's line of sight, but before she be damned and got wet she tried to fly upwards into the air to avoid the water, but alas she was a bit too slow as she reacted late. 

((Mater there is no way you made enough water to cover 2inches in the room of space of time, the area goes on for infinity of nothinness.))


Ran landed. "Oh snap, water doesn't go well with these boots."

Then Ran looked up and saw three Sariru's. "Mist flames? Or something else?"

Ran stared carefully, looking for any sign of an illusion, but all three of the girls started to become engulfed in steam.

"Oh this looks bad. Three on one. Lets even the playing feild."

Ran pulled out her DLX box and flicked it up in the air, before opening it.
There was a large roar and thunder flames streamed throughout the water on the ground, and the light from it temporaliy blinding everyone.

When the light disapated, Ran was riding her  
"Ok Ramiel, lets do this!"


----------



## materpillar (Dec 3, 2009)

((Mater there is no way you made enough water to cover 2inches in the room of space of time, the area goes on for infinity of nothinness.))

((Right forgot about that infinite nothingness... Let's just say a fair bit of the nearby area))

The sariru on the back right started a sentence "This could be..." only for it to be finished by the one on the back left "...problematic."  They take another jump backwards, although they seem to be moving a fair bit slower than the Sariru before.  

The steam continues to rise up around them, and shows no sign of stopping.  There is a fair bit now so Ran can only really see their silhouettes (assuming she has regular human-ish vision).  It just seems like regular fog though, no heat... at least for now.


----------



## Serp (Dec 5, 2009)

Ran stared as the fog started to rise. But she held firm on Ramiels back.
"Lets go!" 

The tiger jumped up in the air and roared, a thunder flame filled roar rolled towards Sariru, well the Sariru's. 

But as Ran was doing this, more and more fog was rising, and she was starting to be weary of it. But no matter she was already mid jump in the air upon Ramiel so if anything were to happen she would be fucked.


----------



## materpillar (Dec 10, 2009)

The two Sarirus in front attempt to dodge the thunder flame, but are too slow and clumsy.  They explode in a shower of water as they take the hit.  The real Sariru in back has a much easier time as only 1/3 of the attack directed at her, and she slides back into the fog.  In fact she didn't seem to slip that far back and she's completely hidden from sight. 

"Kirigakure no Jutsu. A useful jutsu wouldn't you admit Ran?  Of coarse I've put my own special spin on it."  Sariru's voice seems oddly muffled, like Ran has a cheap pair of ear plugs in.  In fact every sense feels oddly muffled, especially sight.  That one is cut down to a few feet at best.  After a few moments of odd silence several pairs of footsteps can be heard running through the water towards Ran, again much more slowly than Sariru's shown speed but they seem to be coming from all directions.


I'm not sure how good Ran's senses are.  
*Spoiler*: _If they're quite good read away_ 



If they're really good she could probably figure out the general location of those running at her.  South is directly behind her. Three are coming in in a first wave (SW, SE, N).  Then there are two a few steps behind (NE, NW).  They're all moving a bit slower than the last two who were obliterated by the lightning except the one right in front of Ran who is moving just a hair faster.


----------



## Serp (Jan 11, 2010)

"Shit!" Ran was still atop Ramiel. And the footstep were coming from all directions. Ran could only listen as the steps came. Some were in rhythm so it made it hard to figure out how many were actually coming. Some were off rhythm meaning they were moving at a different speed than the others.

"Fuck if only I had Alfa's glasses."

Ran vaulted of Ramiel and returned him to his box. She would fight this old school, she had her IM technique so she had something to fall back on if it all went south. 

"Stop playing in the mist and actually hit me, if you can!" Ran shouted and thunder flames started to spark from her ring and boots.


As this was happening Ran was pouring a small current through the water on the ground, not enough to harm but enough that Ran would notice better were the stepped were due to resistance of the steps.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 6, 2010)

Sariru was slightly annoyed that Ran hadn't run into her trap.  Putting herself on the front line wasn't the most enjoyable decision, especially with her hurt arm. "All in good time Ran."

The two Sariru's behind Ran (A+B) accelerated very slightly as they ran straight at Ran one behind the other.  The first Sariru (A) in line pulled back her fist as though she was going to launch a punch, but instead hurled herself in the air over Ran.  Sariru (B) lunged out with her shortsword through the space Sariru (B) had been a split-second before.  As Sariru (B) lunged all five shouted "Katon: Gōkakyu no Jutsu!"

A large fireball hurled itself from the lips of the Sariru two meters to Ran's NE.  It was timed to hit just before Sariru (B)'s lunge.

Sariru paused for a split-second to gauge Ran's reaction then followed up the fireball with four smaller fireballs.  All four (assuming Sariru A was unharmed) remaining Sarirus ended up in a diamond formation and the water retreated from under their feet about two meters from Ran's original location.


----------

